# Long line at Popeyes



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Took almost one half hour to queue at drive through and get food.. And then this. Mind you this is Naperville, one of the costliest homes in the market in DuPage county Illinois.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

No tip... ouch!


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

I’m going to refrain from any snide remarks to the OP about why they even took an order, first from Popeyes, and second knowing that it wasn’t going to pay Jack squat. Lol @ Drivers chasing that $10 GrubHub guarantee LOL


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

In all likelihood the great chicken sandwich is back:thumbup:


----------



## Ardery (May 26, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> Took almost one half hour to queue at drive through and get food.. And then this. Mind you this is Naperville, one of the costliest homes in the market in DuPage county Illinois.


you seriously think you're going to get a tip from people that want food deliveries from Popeyes? or KFC? or McDonald's?

and second... YOU SAT IN A DRIVE THRU LINE LASTING 30 MINUTES?!


----------



## MontcoUberDriver (Aug 14, 2018)

I would have canceled as soon as I saw the drive through line. Actually I would have declined the Popeyes order to begin with.


----------



## uberboy1212 (Jan 10, 2017)

I stopped accepting Popeyes orders after they released their chicken sandwich. Those sandwiches are damn good and cheap so I get why they're so popular. Not worth waiting in a long line for but they are good


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I want to keep my GH premier status.


----------



## Jo3030 (Jan 2, 2016)

$0 tip? Couldn't be me.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

I just walk in to Popeyes IF the payout is right. I don't do drive thru anywhere especially right now.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Teksaz said:


> I just walk in to Popeyes IF the payout is right. I don't do drive thru anywhere especially right now.


Drive through safer VS virus.


----------



## Boston Bill (Jul 13, 2019)

wait in line for 30 minutes? Nope. Besides have you all heard about he bait and switch on instacart? Prepy the tip for like $50 then cancel the tip after delivery. Read an article yesterday


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Drive through safer VS virus.


You do you. I have a different opinion on that.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> I'm going to refrain from any snide remarks to the OP about why they even took an order, first from Popeyes, and second knowing that it wasn't going to pay Jack squat. Lol @ Drivers chasing that $10 GrubHub guarantee LOL


I just achieved premier status, want to keep it that way.


----------



## Cabledawg (Jun 28, 2019)

You mother****a's…..now I'm craving a Popeyes sandwich and wondering if they are still open at 9:47PM.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Prius13 said:


> I just achieved premier status, want to keep it that way.


$12 / hr Chicago market guarantee.


----------



## Don'tchasethesurge (Dec 27, 2016)

Bend over for status but it’s cool


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> I just achieved premier status, want to keep it that way.


LOL ok then.........LOL @ drivers chasing a $12 guarantee. If you have to try to make $12 an hour doing food delivery, you are in the wrong line of work son. Pay attention to some other posters and see what they make per hour cherry picking on GH, then get back to me.

I swear, some of the "Well-Known Members" here that just have zero clue about the food delivery business and maximizing profits........


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

Solid 5 said:


> LOL ok then.........LOL @ drivers chasing a $12 guarantee. If you have to try to make $12 an hour doing food delivery, you are in the wrong line of work son. Pay attention to some other posters and see what they make per hour cherry picking on GH, then get back to me.
> 
> I swear, some of the "Well-Known Members" here that just have zero clue about the food delivery business and maximizing profits........


OK copy


----------



## Driving Myself Crazy (Aug 25, 2018)

Popeyes is the absolute worst place to pick up from, bar none. All of their locations around my market are slow and long waits. Just insta decline them every time.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Driving Myself Crazy said:


> Popeyes is the absolute worst place to pick up from, bar none. All of their locations around my market are slow and long waits. Just insta decline them every time.


Far be it from the OP to take my word for it.


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Prius13 said:


> Took almost one half hour to queue at drive through and get food.. And then this. Mind you this is Naperville, one of the costliest homes in the market in DuPage county Illinois.


Why do you care about the tip from GH. As long as your payout covers your miles and then some there is no reason to worry about it.


----------



## whatyoutalkinboutwillis (Jul 29, 2017)

MontcoUberDriver said:


> I would have canceled as soon as I saw the drive through line. Actually I would have declined the Popeyes order to begin with.


Me too. I don't do lines. Let alone 30-minute ones. I'd do the "order was not ready" thing and move on.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Bon Jovi said:


> Why do you care about the tip from GH. As long as your payout covers your miles and then some there is no reason to worry about it.


Do you realize that GrubHub pays the drivers $.22 a mile?

Let's take my area for example, let's say I am at my house and I get an order for a Taco Bell that is 27 miles away, and that's not an exaggeration, it pays me $10. And at 27 miles back 20 of it is dead miles. Why on earth would anybody buffoon take that order?


----------



## Jihad Me At Hello (Jun 18, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> I just achieved premier status, want to keep it that way.


Yeah you do that lol


----------



## 45821 (Feb 15, 2016)

Solid 5 said:


> Do you realize that GrubHub pays the drivers $.22 a mile?
> 
> Let's take my area for example, let's say I am at my house and I get an order for a Taco Bell that is 27 miles away, and that's not an exaggeration, it pays me $10. And at 27 miles back 20 of it is dead miles. Why on earth would anybody buffoon take that order?


I don't know where you do your deliveries to accept ridiculous crap like this. I personally would never have accepted crap like that. I mean if you don't live in a big city then it's really tough to make any profit doing GH.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Bon Jovi said:


> I don't know where you do your deliveries to accept ridiculous crap like this. I personally would never have accepted crap like that. I mean if you don't live in a big city then it's really tough to make any profit doing GH.


I do not, nor have I ever, been that stupid as to take an order like that. I am pointing out the sheer stupidity of others here to being so stuck on having "Premier" status where you have to take every order, and therefore not cherry pick and maximize your time/income/expenses.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

I love $0 tip orders in my market. It almost always means cash tip intended, and it also means that the delivery company can't use any of the tip to subsidize the base pay. Double win.

Of the 15 or so $0 tip GH orders I've taken in the past 3 or 4 days, only one customer stiffed me, and that ratio is just fine with me. I will happily take $0 tip orders in this market knowing that a vast majority it's going to end up favorably for me.

https://uberpeople.net/threads/tonights-cash-tips.392976/


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> I'm going to refrain from any snide remarks to the OP about why they even took an order, first from Popeyes, and second knowing that it wasn't going to pay Jack squat. Lol @ Drivers chasing that $10 GrubHub guarantee LOL


Some of my best tips on doordash have been from Popeyes orders. I think the best one was something like $12.50 on the offer screen, which ended up being a $30 tip on an $80 order.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prawn Connery said:


> I love $0 tip orders in my market. It almost always means cash tip intended, and it also means that the delivery company can't use any of the tip to subsidize the base pay. Double win.
> 
> Of the 15 or so $0 tip GH orders I've taken in the past 3 or 4 days, only one customer stiffed me, and that ratio is just fine with me. I will happily take $0 tip orders in this market knowing that a vast majority it's going to end up favorably for me.
> 
> https://uberpeople.net/threads/tonights-cash-tips.392976/


So even though the order has to be no contact you still get a tip? Interesting, do they tape it to the door? Did they put it under the mat? is there some sort of double secret password that you have to use to get it?

Such BS lately in the food delivery forums, really.



Prawn Connery said:


> Some of my best tips on doordash have been from Popeyes orders. I think the best one was something like $12.50 on the offer screen, which ended up being a $30 tip on an $80 order.


One unicorn right?


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

But the generosity of some sure gives me hope for humanity.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

More generosity this week. Keep the love coming.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> More generosity this week. Keep the love coming.
> View attachment 448769
> View attachment 448770


Keep grinding son, I made $83 (plus $9 cash) in less then 2 hours 45 minutes today.......went home and sat on my balcony by the lake and enjoyed the 70 degree day. Without a mask on LOL.


----------



## Prawn Connery (Mar 26, 2020)

Solid 5 said:


> Keep grinding son, I made $83 (plus $9 cash) in less then 2 hours 45 minutes today.......went home and sat on my balcony by the lake and enjoyed the 70 degree day. Without a mask on LOL.


aren't you the one that insisted I was lying about cash tips because every single order in the world was contact free?

and because I spoke of a tip that exceeded yours, you also insisted that it was a one-time unicorn, didn't you?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Prius13 said:


> Took almost one half hour to queue at drive through and get food.. And then this. Mind you this is Naperville, one of the costliest homes in the market in DuPage county Illinois.


Rich people like their fried chicken too.


----------

